# Amigurumi Octopus



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

A few weeks ago kellybell726 posted a pic of a hippopotamus and an octopus and some other things she had designed.

I asked her for a link to the octopus pattern but she said she had just free form crocheted him and there was no pattern, alas!

I wrote to her again and I offered to make a pattern for her, she was pleased and said go ahead. I have been waiting for some cat's eyes to arrive from the US and now they're here and I've finished these little creatures.

kellybell is happy for me to post the pattern for you all for free but I want to acknowledge that the design is hers. Also I have put a link to her etsy site.

The Knitorious Kel E Bel http://www.etsy.com/shop/theKnitoriousKelEBel

Leanna x

PS I made 2 so I could ensure that the pattern worked!! Good Luck. If you have any problems, contact me.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Cute!!


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I think they each need 4 sets of knitting needles going with 4 wips- scarf 2 mittens and a hat! Oh i guess it would need 8 mittens though, or would that be socks?.....better go to bed due to rambling...i do wish i was an octopus with 8 arms...could knit sooo much!


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Adorable btw. I would buy one!


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

those are really cute! I like the shape and the way you did the arms for them. very nice!


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

These are just sooo cute! Thank you for posting the pattern link.


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

leannab said:


> A few weeks ago kellybell726 posted a pic of a hippopotamus and an octopus and some other things she had designed.
> 
> I asked her for a link to the octopus pattern but she said she had just free form crocheted him and there was no pattern, alas!
> 
> ...


I love them xx


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

OH great!!! this reminds me of the crab I want to make.. so many cute things to do... LOL


----------



## Lijnet (Oct 7, 2011)

OMG! I love free-form knitting so am truly impressed by someone who is able to work out a pattern just by looking at the knitted object/garment. Well done!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Got to love them they are so cute :thumbup:


----------



## Sassycrafty1 (Oct 10, 2011)

They are so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love the colors


----------



## sjsadams (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks so much to you for creating Kellybell's pattern and positn it. I have been working on the rabbit and following a pattern that calls for 2.5mm hook. It is almost impossible with such a small hook. Glad to see you are using the 5 mm.


----------

